# Question about nylon scrubbers



## noledoc (Mar 12, 2011)

For filter medium.
Does anyone know where I can find scrubbers. I'm interested in about 100 for a large sump. I have seen them for $1.00 each on eBay plus shipping.
Thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

uline might have them in bulk, also grainger supply, look under janitorial.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Family dollar,Dollar General,Dollar tree.


----------

